#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  روشن کردن هویه معمولی با برق 310v DC

## electronium

سلام بر اساتید ... دوستان و علاقهمندان به دنیای برق و الکترونیک نمیدونم شاید به این فکر کردید تاثیر که برق dc برای المنت هویه چی هست؟
موضوع از این قراره که یه وقتی هویه را برای چند مدت استفاده میکنیم دیگه کارایی روزای اول رو نداره و برای بهتر شدن و جبران دمای سابق هویه که میخواهیم یک هویه معمولی 60w گوت را با برق 310v DC روشن کنیم. چطور میشه ؟
 آیا کسی تجربه ای داشته ؟
 آیا دمای هویه بیشتر میشه؟
آیا برای المنت مشکل ایجاد میکنه؟

----------

*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## امیر سجاد

> سلام بر اساتید ... دوستان و علاقهمندان به دنیای برق و الکترونیک نمیدونم شاید به این فکر کردید تاثیر که برق dc برای المنت هویه چی هست؟
> موضوع از این قراره که یه وقتی هویه را برای چند مدت استفاده میکنیم دیگه کارایی روزای اول رو نداره و برای بهتر شدن و جبران دمای سابق هویه که میخواهیم یک هویه معمولی 60w گوت را با برق 310v DC روشن کنیم. چطور میشه ؟
>  آیا کسی تجربه ای داشته ؟
>  آیا دمای هویه بیشتر میشه؟
> آیا برای المنت مشکل ایجاد میکنه؟



سلام
تا جای که میدونم . برای وسایلی هیتر یا المنتی ولتاژ دی سی بهتر است . به نظر عمر هویه هم بالاتر میره . 
متشکرم

----------

*sovietiran*

----------


## Newman1

یکسو سازی برق با پل دیود بی تاثیره اما اضافه کردنه خازن دمای هویه رو خیلی بالا میبره و زود میسوزه

----------

*HS13&86*,*mehrdad540*,*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## mehrdad540

> سلام بر اساتید ... دوستان و علاقهمندان به دنیای برق و الکترونیک نمیدونم شاید به این فکر کردید تاثیر که برق dc برای المنت هویه چی هست؟
> موضوع از این قراره که یه وقتی هویه را برای چند مدت استفاده میکنیم دیگه کارایی روزای اول رو نداره و برای بهتر شدن و جبران دمای سابق هویه که میخواهیم یک هویه معمولی 60w گوت را با برق 310v DC روشن کنیم. چطور میشه ؟
>  آیا کسی تجربه ای داشته ؟
>  آیا دمای هویه بیشتر میشه؟
> آیا برای المنت مشکل ایجاد میکنه؟


*سلام وقت بخیر
همینطور که دوستمون هم فرمودن برق DC دادن به المنت بجز اینکه صدای ویز سیم پیچها دیگه شنیده نمیشه چندان تاثیری در کارکرد اون نداره
دوست دیگه هم فرمودند که برق 310 ولت برای المنت خیلی زیاده و اونو میسوزونه که قطعا صحبت ایشونم بجا هست
اما راهکار افت گرمای المنت اینه که شما با استفاده از پل دیود برق شهر رو یکسو کنی و با استفاده از خازن کم ظرفیت همزمان که برق به المنت وصل هست برق ورودی به المنت رو افزایش بدین تا حدود 240 ولت مجاز هستین میتونین اول از یک میکرو شروع کنین خازنهای لامپهای کم مصرف شکسته هم میتونه کمکتون کنه* *فقط دقت بفرمایید حتما در ورودی پل دیود یک فیوز شیشه ای تعبیه کنید که از خسارات احتمالی جلوگیری بشه*

----------

*Musa_ayden*,*parviz407*,*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## mohasalman

سلامبرای هویه دی سی میشود از المنت 12 ولت هویه های هاکو استفاده کرد به خوبی با ترانس 3 امپر کار میکند یا میتوانید خودتان المنت را بپیچید احتمالا برای حذف ای اس دی یا الکتریسیته ساکن نوک هویه که برای مدارات حساس مخرب است این نوع هویه مناسب تر باشد در پاساژ الکترونیکی بعد از پل حافظ این مدل هاکو که با برق 12 ولت دی سی کار می کند جدیدا موجود شده.در سایت های چینی کیت انرا البته نوع مینی را 3 دلار عرضه کرده.

----------

*ghmb*,*Musa_ayden*,*parviz407*,*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*,*مهدی دادخواه*

----------

